# Alpine Recreation in Morgan Hill, CA?



## fordhookfarmer (Jun 11, 2004)

Hello all! 
We've been lurking here for a while as we did some comparison shopping. We've finally decided on the 25RSS - the trick is finding one!
We live in so cal...a dealership in OrangeCounty is "supposedly" getting one in this week, but we'd prefer to NOT have the rose interior. The dealership in Bakersfield is all out. We've found one in Morgan Hill (about 5-6 hours away) at Alpine Recreation. My husband talked with a sales rep on the phone this evening and is getting back to us with price and more info. We're willing to drive up there if necessary! Has anyone dealt with them before?
Thanks for any advice you might have!
Beth


----------



## fletcherdt (May 16, 2004)

Beth, 
Hi, I live in Socal, too. I saw the Outback 28rss in Fountain Valley, but it was sold to someone... called every dealership in California, decided to go to Mesa, Az... RV Trader carries Outbacks. But then Mike Thompsons (Colton) convinced me to wait by giving us a terrific deal. If all else fails, try Dave at RV Traders... really nice guy. Have you tried Paul Evertt's in Fresno?


----------



## fordhookfarmer (Jun 11, 2004)

We originally saw the 25rss at Stier's in Bakersfield. They had 4 of them at the time (in Feb.). We did some research and ended up at Mike Thompson (in Santa Fe Springs) this past weekend. Called Stier's again and they are now sold out. 
I might suggest my husband call Evrett's - that's a bit closer for us (and we go up that way a lot more). There was another dealership in Sacramento (Happy Daze, I think) that carries them too, but according to what we found online, they don't have any either.
Thanks for the advice - we'll try Fresno!
Beth


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

For what its worth... Back when we had our Coleman Popup there were three dealers most of the Coleman's on the go members had bought from; Alpine, Pan Pacific and Dave Fox. After hearing the comments folks had about Alpine and their service, or lack of, I never even considered them when upgraded campers. I can't say from personal experience, but the comments from others sure made me decide to avoid them.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

We just bought our 26rs from Alpine, and we have been treated very well there, When I have had concerns about anything it was dealt with promptly, I believe there has been a change of owner ship in the recent past and perhaps that might have straitened out some of the problems Y-Guy has heard about, so far we havenâ€™t had any problems there, and no reasons not to go back. If you want to talk more about them please send me a email.
Rob


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Rob, that's good to hear that you've been well treated at Alpine. I hope to all that read know my comments are just a word to look deeper since I've never worked with them, but just heard the comments. First hand comments have more weight then my second hand or third hand comments. Happy camping!


----------



## fordhookfarmer (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks for the input! The sales rep my hubby talked to sounded rather knowledgable - in fact probably the one who has appeared to know the most about the Outbacks. Would anyone advise against buying from a delaership so far from home? The alternative is waiting who knows how long (and I've finally got the hubby committed to it)!


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

I bought from Everts here in Fresno just over a month ago. Sales rep was a dope, but helpful. Service has been good on our one time back. Like most dealers the Outbacks don't stay on the lot for long. We called all over and were fortunate to call Everts the day they received a 28rss. We bought it before it hit the lot. I understand now they are telling people 10-12 weeks. Good Luck.


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

I live in Cen CA and wanted a 28rss real bad 1 year ago, the only one I could find without waiting was at Mike Thompsons in Santa Fe Springs. That was about 4 hours away from me and I was a little leary, but they made to good of deal to pass up on. I have had no problems with my outback so I have not had to take it back yet so I don't know how I would be treated at a local place where I did not buy the trailer. I hear of some service departments won't do warranty work on a trailer unless you bought it there. Happy outbacking.


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

We bought from Alpine RV in May. We had a good experience with them and they do have a number of Outbacks on the lot (drove by last weekend). I would buy from them again. Very easy going place.

Bob


----------

